# The Swiss and Germans meet



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Swiss Re/4 passenger express meets a commuter Br.151 on the way into town to drop off passengers.

New trees and ground cover has been added. I like these trees so much I'm going to order another 50 count box. These are German Heki brand.





































Watch out for the speed trap...


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice looking scene. :thumbsup:


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I was thinking of building some roads. how did you build yours? i read for example to use joint compound on a flat surface, and color it. variations on that theme.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks good, as usual.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Severn said:


> I was thinking of building some roads. how did you build yours? i read for example to use joint compound on a flat surface, and color it. variations on that theme.


Some of the road is made of foam road film by Busch, and some is 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

which do you like the best? i'd never thought of the sand paper...


----------



## EuroNscaleAddict (Mar 16, 2020)

very nice! check out my little youtube channel i have a scenic ridge turned into a euro ridge lol...tons of euro trains on display...come look!!  

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSYBhT41xJqH9rMhgwX_gTQ?view_as=subscriber


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Severn said:


> which do you like the best? i'd never thought of the sand paper...


Both have positives and negatives. I guess I would have to choose the foam.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Those trees DO look nice. You made me look at Euro Rail. Price doesn’t seem too crazy for HO (50 fir 5-12cm for $25). I have been making trees from sedum plants and have a whole forest from last fall’s crop waiting to be made, but I may pick up some of the Heki firs for my O scale layout (24 fir 9-15cm for $23). I think I’ll skip the taller ones (55 fir 12-18 cm for $150).


----------



## EuroNscaleAddict (Mar 16, 2020)

Severn said:


> I was thinking of building some roads. how did you build yours? i read for example to use joint compound on a flat surface, and color it. variations on that theme.


if you can work the tomytec bus system into the layout it would add more action...i squeezed it into my layout and i love it!!see it in action,i have it running in a loop(limited space) at the castle:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSYBhT41xJqH9rMhgwX_gTQ?view_as=subscriber


----------

